

Leanstack: A service which keeps a curated list of cloud services - weitzj
http://leanstack.io

======
weitzj
While I was lurking around to find a realtime baas for an app, I stumbled on
this site, which has a bunch of different services categorized, even realtime
services. So, my first impression is good. There is a bunch of different
categories to choose from
[http://leanstack.io/categories](http://leanstack.io/categories)

